# Less talk, more work........



## PenWorks (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been busy at work and at play. Gotta make some pens for a show, but still experimenting with flats, spirals and some new material. Thanks for looking 








Brown Stripped Ebonite





Combo Round/Rope


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful work... AS USUAL... 
My personal favorites are the Brown Stiped Ebonite and the Flat.... 
As beautifully executed as the rope design is, for some reason it just does not do it for me... 
but then again no one ever accused me of being a knowledgable critic.. []


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 14, 2005)

Making great use of the mill I see.  Nice job


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 14, 2005)

All beautiful. But the flats don't excite me. To me, they have a manufactured look. The spirals are definately unique and sure to be a big hit.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful one and all, Anthony, but I like the Ebonite best I think. [^]


----------



## btboone (Sep 14, 2005)

I like the combo best.  There's a unique flair, but not over the top.  The pen body still fits the pen shape well.  I like 'em.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice!!! Real Nice!!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 14, 2005)

Goes to show you, different strokes for different folks []
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Gorgeous work.  How do the spirals feel when you hold the pen?


----------



## rtjw (Sep 14, 2005)

Beatiful work as always.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW!  They are both amazing!  Very well done!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 14, 2005)

Anthony,

The rope LOOK is great!  As usual, I have to ask how will it sell???

I realize you don't know yet, but please advise as you show it-will people BUY a rope twist?  Is it comfortable to write with?  

Again, it is IMPRESSIVE to a bunch of pen makers, including me!![]


----------



## CPDesigns (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the combo... I need to get me one of those mills.[]


----------



## vick (Sep 14, 2005)

They all look great Anthony, to my eye the spiral seems to work a little better on the Gents, than the jr.  The striped Ebonite looks fantastic as well.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 14, 2005)

They are awesome.  I was already on the verge to get a mill like yours -- now it is a definate.  I prefer the flat myself.


----------



## Darley (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pens Anthony, like the combo


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wonderful looking pens Anthony. You are giving the Legacy a work out I see.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 15, 2005)

Ed, I am making a bunch for the San Fransico pen show, That will be a good idea how they will sell. They feel good in the hand. But I really like the way the flats feel. We will see.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## btboone (Sep 15, 2005)

Anthony, when is your show?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 15, 2005)

Great looking pens Anthony.  I like them all but the combo draws my attention the most.  Now if you can only do a closed end rope.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome pens...."AS USUAL" (my thoughts exactly, Griz).  Anthony, how about making an ugly slimline just to make us feel better about our turnings.  Maybe one with some tear out and a bad fit, perhaps a bad finish and an assembly problem.  No?  OK, well keep those amazing pens coming then. []


----------



## elody21 (Sep 15, 2005)

AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />  how about making an ugly slimline just to make us feel better about our turnings.  Maybe one with some tear out and a bad fit, perhaps a bad finish and an assembly problem.



I tell you what Nils, I used what few slim lines I had laying around on my first go around. The duaghter got one and so did the wife, So that should tell you something. I don't give first line pens away []
But send me a 100 slim lines and I will work on that for you [8D]


----------



## csb333 (Sep 15, 2005)

That ebonite looks great. The design is beautiful. Chris Byrnes


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 15, 2005)

What finish are you using Anthony.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />What finish are you using Anthony.


1.On the flat & the Combo Statesmen- 3 coats of Waterlox with a day dry time in between and then a light buff.
2. The Baron Twist was a spray Deft gloss
3. Ebonite was just sand and buff


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 16, 2005)

Real nice stuff. The first spiral has a higher sheen. Are the others the same or is the camera to blame?  Do you use a friction polish, rub on or spray?


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 16, 2005)

Glenn, the Baron has a spray on Deft gloss finish, very shinny. The large combo statesmen has a wipe on Waterlox oil finish, which gives it a nice low sheen and has the appearence of bare wood.


----------



## jvsank (Sep 16, 2005)

Wonderful job on all of them


----------



## arjudy (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## atvrules1 (Sep 16, 2005)

They all look great Anthony.  The finish sure stands out also.  Great combos of material, shape and finish.  Can't get better than that.


----------

